# How to remove the master Window Switch from the door panel



## soric (Oct 28, 2007)

The power window of my 01 altima does not work very well. After reading a lot of theads, I believed I need to clean the contacts of my master window switch. 

Anyone knows how to remove the switch box from the door panel? I pulled it very hard but did not succeed. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

You take a very small flathead screwdriver and go from the top-center. Slide it in till it stops then pull up, its clipped in there, dont force it. Or you can try a credit card, slide it from the top down and try to get it that way.


----------



## soric (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you, Ryan! I removed it successfully. There is no corrosion of those 14 copper contacts. Did you try to remove the plastic button that has problems? How did you do that? For me, it's the Auto button.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Its not the 14 copper contacts, you have to take off the black auto button, it was the same on mine. You pry open those two plastic hinges and pull up on the botton, hopefully it takes the clear part underneath, if it doesnt you have to take that off too. Then you will see two metal tabs on the bottom. Make sure you have the whole switch unplugged out of the car. Spray the hell out of those two tabs with some electrical contact cleaner, spay about 20 seconds, wait 30 mins, spray again, repeat a few times. I just got some for $5 at napa. I know with my car the window would roll down, then it would take 10 times to finally roll up. Hope this helps you, I have to do it about ever 6 months it seems. Beats paying $100 for the autozone replacement part.


----------



## rolandg (Dec 28, 2007)

* Remove connector from master switch?*

Greetings,

I have spent a bit of time trying to get the connector off of the master switch. Does anyone have hints for a :lame: :newbie: (lame newbie)

Thanks,

Roland


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

If I remember right you have to use a small flathead to push down on the small tab while you pull up. It's hard to get off the first time since it's been sitting there for about 7 years. If your talking about the wiring harness that comes from inside the door into the master switch. If your talking about getting the button/switch off the master switch, its a *itch. I ended up cracking mine on the bottom hinges but you don't even notice it when the cover is on and doesn't affect the operation of it.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Old thread but I'll add this for anyone searching. Here's a video I shot that will show you how to remove the window switch,on your Altima.


----------

